# I dont understand why not?



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife has told me about her reoccurring fantasy of being bent over her desk and F'D. This is a fantasy of hers that she has had for many years. She is a school teacher. I have always told her I'd be more than happy to oblige her. She says "it aint happening". I ask her why and she tells me she doesnt want to risk loosing her job. I tell her how would we get caught? The windows are all tinted and have blinds so no one can see in and the only people that have keys to her room are her and the janitors. We have talked to a, close single female, coworker of hers and she confided in us that she has messed around with another coworker on campus. I mean seriously I can bang one out in 3 minutes if needed.


----------



## SexxxMarriage (Aug 20, 2012)

It's not appropriate given the scenario. If she worked at a regular office, maybe, but not a school, even if it's college. 

Don't mix sex and a scene involving students or where they hang out, for any reason. Just my opinion.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Make it into a role playing event at home. If you don't have a desk at home, try to find one as close to the desk she has in her classroom. Then have her wear what she normally wears to work and then you can use your imagination to figure out how you want to proceed from there.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Make it into a role playing event at home. If you don't have a desk at home, try to find one as close to the desk she has in her classroom. Then have her wear what she normally wears to work and then you can use your imagination to figure out how you want to proceed from there.


This. Why does it have to be at school? Role play it and have fun. Go buy a cheap used desk if you have to for $25 and throw it out after if you don't want it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

SexxxMarriage said:


> It's not appropriate given the scenario. If she worked at a regular office, maybe, but not a school, even if it's college.
> 
> Don't mix sex and a scene involving students or where they hang out, for any reason. Just my opinion.


Agreed....bad mix. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Make it into a role playing event at home. If you don't have a desk at home, try to find one as close to the desk she has in her classroom. Then have her wear what she normally wears to work and then you can use your imagination to figure out how you want to proceed from there.


 This would be a safer way to do it =)


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

The thrill is half the fun...and the risk to her reputation is too great. She realizes this. You haven't seemed to.

Say everything you say is true but someone comes in after your '3 minutes of magic' (I'm sure THAT is a HUGE selling point to her...not) If someone comes in shortly AFTER you are there, the smell of sex would reveal something is not kosher in Cambridge because some porking took place.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Yes, but the scenario may not be about her hubby either.

Actually teachers get caught having sex or sexual play at schools way too often. Not worth the risk. Plus many fantasies are best left at that. I vote for the role play at home. I get the thrill of the risk. But that is not the right place for this.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Stay out of the school. Sex in her classroom would put her job at risk. She may, or may not, get fired for it. And this is not the economy you want to go risking your job in. I know you don't think you would get caught. But you should go check out the Coping With Infidelity board to see how many people who were sure they wouldn't get caught actually got caught. You would be amazed at how many ways there are to get caught.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Your wife is correct to say it ain't happenin' at the school. The very idea reminds me of articles I read in the newspaper about stupid people tricks that make me say, "what the heck were they thinking?"


----------

